# Eh, help?



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

About a year ago my dad purchased a bar which housed a 110 gallon Marineland Lobster tank. He never wanted to keep lobsters so we converted it into a planted tank. 

It seems to have sprung a leak. I believe when the vendors installed a pin ball machine ( right beside it) they bumped it and that may have jarred it loose. It is a double paned tank and I am not even really sure how to get to the leak. Just curious if anyone would know what all is involved in fixing it or should we just pull it all together. I have already moved the fish, filter and plants. And I have already drained it down and started to remove the sand. 


* Note* I never mess with the underneath. It has a chiller but the removal of it is something I never knew how to do and never wanted to risk a broken seal. *


First a FTS of how it was setup. I really liked the depth from front to back of the tank. 


From the side. You can see upwards towards the tank bottom, which I am not even sure if it is glass or wood. Anyhow this is about where the leak is coming from. 


Puddle in the bottom of the stand. Not a lot but I believe it is just a small drip. For now. 


Looking from the front to the back, you can clearly see the water on the door entrance to the stand and easily see it has been leaking for awhile. 


And my most favorite. The water level in between the two panes of glass, on the side with the pin ball machine ( Dont ask, I've no clue who thought that was a good idea.) 

So thoughts? Shall I take a sledge to it?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Wow, what a problem. It's much to lovely of a tank to destroy. I do hope you can fix it. Good Luck


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

To be 100% completely honest, tearing it down and never putting it back up would not bother me at all. I just promised Dad I would ask around. As per what I have found out so far the bottom is fiberglass, something I do not want to even try messing with.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Fiberglass, and a double-paned tank?

Sounds like you need to get the model number and Google tank repair, see what that brings up for the specific model of tank you have.

If it's a custom rig....best of luck!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Taking a second look, I think I would take it out, reseal it and forget all that stuff under it. Once dry, that space would be good storage. Or maybe tear it out and put in a new tank???

Good luck


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I would think that if you isolated the leak and it's fiberglass you can get a fibergls repair kit at an auto arts store, it's really not that hard to do.
Check on YOU TUBE and look for fiberglass repair.
To nice a tank to take down.
Good Luck, keep us posted.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks all. The issue I am seeing is there is a leak between the two panes of glass. Meaning I would have to fix that too.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Thanks all. The issue I am seeing is there is a leak between the two panes of glass. Meaning I would have to fix that too.


 Yep, I know it seems like a challenging project but it really isn't that hard, just make sure all your surfaces are clean and dry.


----------

